# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Lọc dầu Mann W 962 dùng cho máy nén khí

## Chuyên máy nén khí

*Lọc dầu W962 dùng cho máy nén khí*



 - Kích thước :  A : 93 mm, B : 62 mm, C : 71 mm, G :1-12 UNF, H : 210 mm, UGV 1 50, RSV 2 1
  - Loại vật liệu : Thép hợp kim
  - Hiệu suất lọc : 99,9%
  - Lọc chính xác : 10-12 micron
  - Tuổi thọ : 3000h
  - Xuất xứ  : Đức
  - Bảo hành : 3000h hoặc 06 tháng
  - Tình trạng hàng : Hàng có sẵn 



Hãng Mann-Hummer là tập đoàn của Đức chuyên sản xuất lọc. Thương hiệu lọc Mann Filter là một thương hiệu toàn cầu, Lọc Mann được sản xuất theo công nghệ hiện đại và tiên tiến của Đức với giấy lọc rất dầy, xốp và dai, không bị nứt vỡ trong quá trình sử dụng, loại lọc này có độ bền rất cao, đáp ứng rất tốt với điều kiện làm việc khắc nghiệt của máy móc và thiết bị. Hiện nay có rất nhiều hãng máy nén khí đặt hàng Mann-Hummer sản xuất lọc cho máy nén khí của họ như : Atlascopco, Kaeser, Micos...

Lọc dầu Mann Filter W962 được dùng cho:
   + Máy nén khí : Atlas copco, Hanshin, Fusheng, Micos, compair, Kyungwon, Kobelco, Hitachi, Airman, Kaeser, yee...

----------

